# Hybrids: buckeye & east fork next week



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have piddled a bit w/hybrids at East Fork, but was hoping next week to take my boat to buckeye where I have a lakehouse to stay at or east fork. Anyone know if the wipers are active either place? No need to give up your gps coordinates or other secrets, just maybe a tip if they are active. Also anyone recommend a place for big shiners near buckeye?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

yes the stripers are very active at Buckeye.As far as the shiners ,if you are going after the stripers with them you don't really need them.Troll 1 1/2 mph and use a medium depth lighter colored crank and you'll get all you want.If a slower approach is your cup of tea ,use chicken livers or bass minnows.If fishing from the banks,secure your rods or be prepared to replace them.Best of luck.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for input. Wow 1.5 mph, thats below what my big motor can idle, but can do w/my powerdrive V2. 'preciate that tidbit on the speed. I seem to do better on stripers than hybrids, but given the choice pound for pound I love those wipers & would like to get better @ hitting them, and of course more opportunites for wipes than stripes in Ohio. I can more easily make regular hauls for wipers in state than get time off for cumberland or norris striper runs.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry if I confused you,all the fish I am talking about at Buckeye is a hybrid or wiper.Buckeye has no true stripers in her.Seneca lake is the closest lake near us with true stripers,even Knox lake is the wiper not striper.Hope this helps.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Chartreuse and/or white crank baits, pick your flavor & troll away. One of my goals this year is to catch a fat hybrid out of East Fork on the fly during a shad blitz. Personal best from the fork : 8 lbr.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Sorry if I confused you,all the fish I am talking about at Buckeye is a hybrid or wiper.Buckeye has no true stripers in her.Seneca lake is the closest lake near us with true stripers,even Knox lake is the wiper not striper.Hope this helps.


I knew where you were going with it so no confusion & again thanks.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Last fall there were a couple days at east fork I felt like I was trolling through army mortar practice w/wipers knocking the snot out of shad, even whacking shad into my planer boards, but very few went for a whole host of shad type plugs. Tried shallow to 10-12' depths. Maybe I needed less chrome and more chartreuse/white as you said as the water was pretty milky. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it depends on the conditions on weather or not they will hit lures. Last summer my buddy and I were on EF and found a hump that had hybrids on it. We trolled deep diving Gizz 3's back and forth over the hump and caught several nice hybrids including a 5 lber. Another boat saw us and came over and dropped live shad right on top of the fish. We kept trolling around these guys and continued to catch fish. They never caught a fish. I think the vibration of the lures will turn them on when live bait gets nothing. The fish must have been in a neutral mood.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Also when you see them busting the surface like that, try throwing one of these:


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Also when you see them busting the surface like that, try throwing one of these:


take a freind from work to a flooded creek of the ohio this spring. i put on one of my usual grubs. he over there put,in on a spoon like u had on this post. ( i never us spoons) so i,m over think,in this guy don,t know crap. he start smok,in them, i,m like what the hek, that night i went and spent 60.00 bucks on spoons.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoons / jigs are awesome.

This is one of my favorite videos of all time. 






I am going to use butterfly jigs for giants in the future.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Good gravy, that looks too much like work. I bet that poor fellow was plumb wore out before he ever got the hit.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yeeeaaaa man; i,ed loved to see,n that fish. SMOK,IN THE DRAG MAN. i,ve had big blues pull my up of a 5 gallon bucket before . but noth,in like that.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

whats a butterfly jig look like?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They cast a mile, sink fast & flutter on the fall. Flutterbait! 

It's a lot of work because it's an 8 oz jig 300' under the surface. Yeeeeeehaw.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

cool looking lure


----------



## OutdoorKen (Jul 18, 2013)

I just moved to the Cinci area, is their anybody here that would like a new fishing buddy? I've been fishing for wipers for years on my boat, but moving here from Indiana, i'm sure things are different.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Question about eastfork. I always read about catching them near the beach or when there busting shad or trolling for them. Are you only catching them out in the open waters, in the main part of the lake. Ever catch them back in coves.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

This past week, Hybrids were very active on the Ohio river. Topwater plugs, Striper Strikes in Chartruese and 6 & 7' Pencil Poppers. Also Launcher rigs and Flukes weightless. Check this Lure out


----------

